# Tedder with dew or after dew?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like after every cut, you have morning dew, which is external moisture. Is it better to wait for this dew to burn off the top of the crop THEN Tedder or Tedder with dew on the hay early in morning?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends on your crop.

For alfalfa, I try to ted within 12-18 hours after mowing, otherwise I believe the leaves will be to dry and brittle. If I do have to ted because of rain or such, I would try to do it while there is some dew on it. My dew typically burns off by about 10-11:00 AM, so I would start about 9:30-10:00 while there is still moisture in the leaves.. If the leaves are dry and brittle, I will not ted--too late.

For grass, I will wait until the dew is gone and start tedding around noon-1:00 PM or later. I don't think timing is as critical with grass hay.

I try to ted only once. I also try to balance saving color with getting it dry. More tedding--less color.

Just my thoughts.

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

For me, it just depends. If things are fully cured and leaning toward too dry, I'll ted with a little dew on 'cuz I want the moisture to hold leaves on. If it's leaning toward still too damp in the stems, I'll wait for the dew to dry before I ted. Mostly, if it's the day after cutting, then I'm usually trying to expose more grass to the sun and wind, then that's when I'll wait a bit. If the grass has already been tedded once and spread out, but pretty well cured the afternoon before, then I probably want a little extra moisture in it to keep the leaves together. If the dew ain't too heavy I'll sometimes ted it in. Just gotta go with a gut feeling and decent judgement sometime. I also try to ted only once if possible, but sometimes mother nature has other plans. Clear as mud now?,,, 

Steve


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I usually do it with the dew even with grass hay. I go a little less aggressive when I ted seeking more to aerate the windrow under ideal conditions to preserve color. On a related note, Have you noticed the strength of the uv rays this year? I've been experiencing much more bleaching this year .


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> I usually do it with the dew even with grass hay. I go a little less aggressive when I ted seeking more to aerate the windrow under ideal conditions to preserve color. On a related note, Have you noticed the strength of the uv rays this year? I've been experiencing much more bleaching this year .


I've noticed the bleaching, I was thinking it was because of humidity, but UV could be it


----------

